# هل هناك حياه في باطن الارض



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]هل هناك حياه في باطن الارض[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهل هي حياه متطوره أم بدائيه[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ام أنها معدومه؟






[/FONT]*نعلم جميعنا أن الارض كوكب مصمت من الداخل , و كما درسنا في الجيولوجيا فهي تتكون من طبقات صخريه متراكمه فوق بعضها, لكن بعض العلماء لديهم اعتقاد بأن الارض مجوفه من الداخل , بل إنهم يؤكدون وجود حياة متطورة في باطن الارض, وهذا ماكان النازيون الألمان و على رأسهم هتلر يؤمنون بصحته. وحتى وقتنا الحاضر, لا يزال هناك علماء و جماعات تؤمن بصحة هذه **؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**النظرية.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذه النظرية تقول أن باطن الأرض مليء بالكائنات الحية المتقدمة علمياً وكما تشير النظرية إلى أن الأرض مفتوحة من قطبيها وكذلك في أسفل هرم خوفو بمصر وهذه الفتحات تسمح بمرور الضوء والطاقة إلى باطن الأرض وعن طريقها يتم الإتصال وهذه النظرية للعالم البريطاني بول لورنس والذي يؤكد علم حكومتي امريكا وبريطانيا بهذه المعلومات[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]كما يظهر من صور الأقمار الصناعية للارض ظلالاً حول القطبين وأن جزء من القطب الشمالي لاتحجبه السحب[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]كما أن هناك نظرية تقول أن السباق بين الروس والأمريكان حول القطب الشمالي هو بسبب معرفتهم بأن الأتصال في القطب الشمالي أسهل وليست اسباب اقتصادية وسياسية وعسكرية كما يدعون[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وكذلك توجد نظرية تفيد أن كثير من الأسرار والمعلومات موجودة تحت الثلوج في القطب ومن يصل إليها سوف يصل كوكب الزهرة أولاً[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]إن فكرة العالم الداخلي للأرض قديمة منذ زمن الفراعنة واليونان ولكنها خرجت إلى الوجود مرة أخرى في هذا القرن فقد بحث العلماء فيها وصنفوا المصنفات ولكن لسبب ما اختفت من جميع المكتبات وقد الف المارشل ب جارتر عام 1926م ونشر كتابه بعد عشرين عام من البحث واثبت وجود حياة وعالم آخر داخل الأرض ولكن اختفى كما اختفى غيره[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]سؤال وجدته في احدىالمواقع واردت ان استطلع رأيكم فيه[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]اتقبلون هذا الموضوع [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]أم انه مجرد دعابه[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ولماذا؟[/FONT]
​ 
*يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــع* 

 [FONT=&quot]أرجوا الرد[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]ومناقشه الاراء حتي نستفيد كلنا ويمكن[/FONT]
*قراءة التعليق عليها من موقع ويكيبيديا:**Conventional hollow Earths*


*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollow_Earth*​


----------



## Just-me (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يا زمن العجاااااائب


----------

